

Cicada 3301: The web's most baffling and eerie crypto-puzzle is BACK - ronaldsvilcins
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2014/01/11/cicada_3301_2014/

======
valarauca1
This years challenge seems more difficult, breaking an RSA-400+ bit length key
is no easy task for most people to do at the drop of a hat, and normally the
group get very annoyed when people work collaboratively on puzzles (last year
there was a point where the group said people in communication with each other
would lead to disqualification).

Its far from over yet, it'll be interesting to see what puzzles are yet to
come.

